# Ijust S tank glass



## Vape Starter (21/9/16)

Hi does anyone know where I can find the glass for the Ijust S tank?


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/17)

Now I'm wondering the same thing and hoping this forum will have all the answers. Seeing this hasn't been answered makes it extremely difficult for noobs like me to try and source replacement parts...


----------



## Shatter (7/12/17)

Hello

http://vapeguy.co.za/iJust-S-Glass-replacement-spare?search=ijust s glass
https://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-ijust-s-replacement-glass.html
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/ijust-s-replacement-glass-1
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/eleaf-ijust-s-replacement-glass/
http://www.afrivape.co.za/eleaf-ijust-s-tank-replacement-glass
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/ijust-s-replacement-glass
https://vapehyper.co.za/products/eleaf-ijust-s-spare-glass
https://atomize.co.za/eleaf-ijust-s-replacement-glass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/17)

Thank you! You're a star @Shatter !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Hello
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/iJust-S-Glass-replacement-spare?search=ijust s glass
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-ijust-s-replacement-glass.html
> ...


Thanks for the link @Shatter 

Our last glass was sold today, hoping to have more stock soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for the link @Shatter
> 
> Our last glass was sold today, hoping to have more stock soon



Haha it was me  I also ordered the drip tip too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/17)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha it was me  I also ordered the drip tip too


Ah ok, now it makes sense

Reactions: Like 2


----------

